# Wife's Tank



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Nice foliage. Is co2 injected in the tank?


----------



## Jenak (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes CO2 during daylight hours -- and lighting is from 2 x 72 inch LEDs (5k Red Focus and 10K Blue Focus) from BuildMyLed.com.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

really nice setup, love the Daisy's Rice fish and neons together.


----------



## Crazy4discus (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice tank!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice looking tank


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Fantasitic!


----------



## PeacockGoby (Nov 16, 2013)

Jenak said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Told the wife I was going to post some pics of her tank. She's been working on this 125 since Sept '13 and we've done a complete re-scape once.
> 
> ...



Wow! Your wife did a great job! Beautiful.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

What is the light green blob in front of the driftwood (3rd photo)? Tied down ricca? Nice scape btw ^^


----------



## Jenak (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks aqua aurora. Yeah those are new riccia rocks (not the flat kind). Its riccia aroynd a rock with a cut shower scrungy thing around it so it can grow out


----------

